# Q7 Hybrid Out, Q5 Hybrid In Says AoA's de Nysschen



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When it comes to Audi's next Hybrid, we're a bit lost as the words have been conflicting. You may remember the first Audi Hybrid to be shown was a Q7 design study in Frankfurt back in 2005. Then, back in January, we had a chance to test the upcoming Hybrid drivetrain in a * Q7 3.6 Prototype * back in October. 
Since then, there'd been conflicting reports as to whether the Hybrid would show up first in the Q7 or the upcoming Q5 - a smaller Audi crossover. 
Audi's American dealer council chief said Q5, while other sources within Audi of America and Audi AG said either of the two. Now, this week, Audi of America boss Johan de Nysschen says Q7 Hybrids will see very limited production and that the Hybrid drivetrain will likely see production first in the Q5. 
Check out the full summary of Automotive News' story via EGMCartech below, then check out our 2007 review of the Q7 Hybrid prototype just in case you missed it.
* EGMCartech Story *
* Fourtitude Q7 3.6 Hybrid Review *


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Q7 Hybrid Out, Q5 Hybrid In Says AoA's de Nysschen ([email protected])*

Bullocks to the Hybrid, give us the TDI (preferably the 4.2)
George do you think the 4.2 TDI will ever make it to the US market?


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Q7 Hybrid Out, Q5 Hybrid In Says AoA's de Nysschen (iwantanaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantanaudi* »_Bullocks to the Hybrid, give us the TDI (preferably the 4.2)
George do you think the 4.2 TDI will ever make it to the US market? 


Second on the 4.2 TDI, I would love to have that engine!!
Linder


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Q7 Hybrid Out, Q5 Hybrid In Says AoA's de Nysschen (raleys1)*

This morning on ABC tv, they showed a Black Q7 3.0 diesel from the NY Auto Show...
They said 24 mpg and pirce at $50K


----------

